# 1st Fatty(Smoked Chicken Piccata)



## dj mishima (Jul 10, 2011)

I still had some leftover smoked chicken, so I used this as a filler.  I also threw in some capers, grilled marinated artichoke hearts, then splashed with the juice from one half lemon.














Here it is after I rolled it up.  I didn't do a good job on it.  There was some chicken poking out one side.  So here's it's good side :)







Ready to start smoking!







After about 3 hours in the smoker:







Why the half lemon you ask?  Because I thought the juice from a whole lemon would be too much.  I figure I might as well throw it in the smoker instead of the trash can.  If it turns out bad, it can always be thrown out later.

The middle of the fatty was a few degrees shy of 160, so I fired up the gas Weber to bring it up to temp.







The money shot:


----------



## meateater (Jul 10, 2011)

Chicken piccata fatty !!! Not that's different in a good way.


----------



## justpassingthru (Jul 10, 2011)

That's an interesting new concept, sounds delicious, I'll put this one on my "to do" list.

Thanks,

Gene


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 11, 2011)

Great combination!


----------

